# We are white males - that's where we come from.



## Maria Leopoldina

Olá a todos!

O trecho acima faz parte de uma citação de Samuel DiPiazza, Jr, CEO da PricewaterhouseCoopers. O tema é presença feminina nas diretorias. Eis a citação na íntegra:

"Of our 8,000 partners worldwide, 15% are women. *We are white males - that's where we come from.* Our objective is not 50/50. It's the best people. But that is closer to 50/50 than it is to 85/15"

Traduzi assim: De nossos 8.000 sócios em todo o mundo, 15% são mulheres. Somos homens brancos - essa é a nossa perspectiva. Nosso objetivo não é 50/50. São os melhores profissionais. Mas isso está mais próximo de 50/50 do que de 85/15.

A minha principal dúvida está em "We are white miles - that's where we come from". Não sei se é a mesma expressão idiomática _where sb is coming from - why someone behaves or thinks the way they do._ Agradeço se puderem ajudar, inclusive no restante do texto, que não está lá muito satisfatório.

ML


----------



## greenie

Acho que você entendou o sentido da expressão.  A tradução ficou muito bem.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Greenie, obrigada pela ajuda.

ML


----------



## Dona Chicória

De nossos 8.000 sócios em todo o mundo, 15% são mulheres. Somos homens brancos - essa é a nossa perspectiva. Nosso objetivo não é 50/50. São os melhores profissionais. Mas isso está mais próximo de 50/50 do que de 85/15.

Leopoldina:

Sócios? Não seria melhor parceiros, associados, colaboradores? Creio que ele está se referindo eufemisticamente aos funcionários ( tá na moda tapar o sol com a peneira...). Ou será que foi feita uma pesquisa estatística sobre o sexo dos shareholders?

Eu sugeriria:

Dentre nossos 8.000 colaboradores pelo mundo afora,15% são mulheres.Somos homens brancos, está é a nossa perpectiva inicial. Nosso objetivo não são os 50/50, mas os melhores profissionais; e isto está tão próximo de 50/50 quanto de 85/15.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Olá, Dona Chicória

No pronunciamento completo do CEO da Price, ele diz que a empresa tem 30.000 funcionários. Como as grandes consultorias e escritórios de advocacia americanos têm mania de transformar os diretores em sócios, achei que ia bem. Mas realmente está meio esquisito. Vou pesquisar mais pra ver se descubro quem são os 8.000. Obrigada pelas modificações. Ficou bem melhor.

ML


----------



## Carfer

Sugeria que _'that's where we come from_' fosse traduzido talvez por _'é esse o nosso ponto de partida', _implicando que a Price era originalmente uma empresa predominantemente masculina que pretende evoluir para um equilíbrio entre homens e mulheres. Isto apesar de o objectivo não ser efectivamente a paridade _'per se'_, mas sim a contratação dos melhores. Só que, pela busca dos melhores, essa paridade acabará por ser atingida (dito doutra maneira, a qualidade está igualmente repartida pelos dois sexos, logo, buscando a qualidade, consegue-se o equilíbrio).
Mais ou menos isto, me parece.


----------



## Outsider

Maria Leopoldina said:


> O trecho acima faz parte de uma citação de Samuel DiPiazza, Jr, CEO da PricewaterhouseCoopers. O tema é presença feminina nas diretorias. Eis a citação na íntegra:
> 
> "Of our 8,000 partners worldwide, 15% are women. *We are white males - that's where we come from.* Our objective is not 50/50. It's the best people. But that is closer to 50/50 than it is to 85/15"


Não estou certo de que o sentido de _that's where we come from_ aqui seja "é esta a nossa perspectiva". Penso que também pode querer dizer "é esta a nossa situação (actual)". É o estado em que estão no presente, mas pretendem mudá-lo.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá:

Quanto aos tais "partners"., e se vc usasse associados?
Vejo muito escritório, consultoria por aí escrito "XYZ & Associados", o não eslarece mas também não compromete.

Informalmente , talvez, se pudesse traduzir a frase "We are...", como "Para começo de conversa/começar/na origem somos homens e brancos...", mas aí é outro tipo de linguagem.


----------



## andlima

Outsider said:


> Não estou certo de que o sentido de _that's where we come from_ aqui seja "é esta a nossa perspectiva". Penso que também pode querer dizer "é esta a nossa situação (actual)". É o estado em que estão no presente, mas pretendem mudá-lo.



Acho que o Out tem razão, _"nossa perspectiva"_ não me diz muito... Talvez algo como "Somos homens brancos -- _é daqui/disso que partimos_. Nosso objetivo (...)"... Ou então _"é o ponto em que estamos"_...


----------



## Joca

andlima said:


> Acho que o Out tem razão, _"nossa perspectiva"_ não me diz muito... Talvez algo como "Somos homens brancos -- _é daqui/disso que partimos_. Nosso objetivo (...)"... Ou então _"é o ponto em que estamos"_...


 
Em lugar de "homens brancos" (que parece remeter aos filmes do faroeste, quando era preciso distinguir os brancos dos índios), não seria melhor dizer: "somos do sexo masculino e de raça branca"? Ou então: "somos homens e somos brancos"? 

Quanto à expressão "that is where we come from", que tal: "Pensamos e agimos como tais, ou seja, como homens e como brancos."

???


----------



## Dona Chicória

Joca,


> Em lugar de "homens brancos" (que parece remeter aos filmes do faroeste, quando era preciso distinguir os brancos dos índios)


 
a menção aos "homens brancos" é, penso eu, para lembrar tempos remotos, mesmo: a mentalidade *WASP *que formou os EUA.
(Para WASP veja-se http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Anglo-Saxon_Protestant


----------



## Joca

Dona Chicória said:


> Joca,
> 
> 
> a menção ao homens brancos é, penso eu, para lembrar tempos remotos, mesmo: a mentalidade *WASP* que formou os EUA.


 
D. Chicória:

Pode ser, mas aqui se trata de uma tradução, não? Homens brancos, a meu ver, passa uma idéia diferente para um leitor brasileiro ou mesmo português, não sei.


----------



## Outsider

"Homens brancos" parece-me perfeito.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Minha sugestão: "Somos uma companhia de homens brancos - essa é a nossa origem."


----------



## Dona Chicória

Joca:

Mas esta é a delícia e a tragédia do ofício de tradutor: não se está apenas traduzindo as palavras, mas conceitos e concepções associados a elas. 

Creio que todos nós aqui estamos percebendo que há mais coisas ditas nessas palavras do que conseguimos traduzir, e daí nosso esforço coletivo de ajudar a Mª Leopoldina a encontrar a melhor solução possivel.Mas a gente chega lá! (E se diverte um pouco ao tentar )


----------



## Joca

Dona Chicória said:


> Joca:
> 
> Mas esta é a delícia e a tragédia do ofício de tradutor: não se está apenas traduzindo as palavras, mas conceitos e concepções associados a elas.
> 
> Creio que todos nós aqui estamos percebendo que há mais coisas ditas nessas palavras do que conseguimos traduzir, e daí nosso esforço coletivo de ajudar a Mª Leopoldina a encontrar a melhor solução possivel.Mas a gente chega lá! (E se diverte um pouco ao tentar )


 
Sim, você está certa. 

Sabe por que não gosto da palavra "homens" aqui? Por que traduz a palavra "male"? Daí a ênfase, me parece, no sexo ou gênero. Por isso, prefiro, mesmo que seja mais longo: do sexo masculino. Machos ficaria muito forte, mas, no fundo, é quase isso. 

Abraços, JC


----------



## Outsider

Em inglês, é comum usar as palavras _male_ e _female_ em referência a seres humanos, ao contrário do português, em que normalmente reservamos "macho" e "fêmea" para animais. Assim sendo, sou da opinião de que, em contextos como o presente, _male_ pode-se traduzir como homem.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Dona Chicória, acho "associados" uma boa sugestão.

Agradeço a todos pelas valiosas sugestões.

ML


----------

